
Of these newish programming language which ones would you start using? - hitautodestruct
I&#x27;ve recently come across the Nim programming language and recalled that I have run into a few interesting language that can compile to Javascript such as Lua, Elm, BuckleScript etc.<p>I&#x27;m curious what languages if any people see themselves using and why?
======
DarkWiiPlayer
Personally? Lua and/or moonscript. Not only does it transpile to javascript,
you can even compile the Lua C code to Web ASM and run it in the browser
directly with relatively good speed. Aside from that, you can use it to
program games (löve and many other frameworks), http backends (openresty,
luasocket, luahttp, etc.), using LuaJIT you can even write quite performant
code for computationally expensive processes. Aside from that, if you write
applications from scratch in a language like C, C++ or even Pascal, you can
easily embed Lua as a scripting language.

But again, that's just my personal opinion, and I must admit that I am
somewhat of a Lua fanboy.

~~~
hitautodestruct
Would you stake a future on Lua? I think it's a cool language as well but I'm
not sure how much gain in popularity it has.

------
meiraleal
ClojureScript - although I already use, if I didn't, I'd start. Why? I feel
like learn it makes me smarter.

~~~
hitautodestruct
Never got the hang of Lisp based languages myself

